#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Need Help FIP Report in Eclipse

## ska_defender

Hello,


I need to generate FIP report of my eclipse model as shown in attachment

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

But when I click on FIP report it gives me error:




> Error:   Error reading fluid-in-place data - no data found



I need to know which data needs to enter and in which section (which Keyword)See More: Need Help FIP Report in Eclipse

----------


## vinomarky

You need to specify a FIPNUM array in your model in order that Eclipse knows what your 'Fluid In place' regions are - look up the keyword in the Eclipse manual

You also need to specify how you want it reported/tracked. For example, you may want to look into the FIP options under the RPTSCHED keyword

----------


## ska_defender

I made the same model using Eclipse Office and there it shows FIP report
but the file that I created using keywords not showing FIP
I searched in every file of the model that created using office but didnt find any FIPNUM Keyword Or RPTSCHED 
Why?

----------


## vinomarky

Don't know - I never use Office to create my deck.... Usually just a text editor is the best approach

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Vinomarky,
Why not you use Petrel RE? I thing it is very good to prepare Eclipse Case.

----------


## vinomarky

Petrel RE has it's place - and I often use it to generate grids, populate initial properties, calculate ROCKNUM/OPERNUM/FIPNUM etc regions as well as digitize simulation faults and create my COMPDAT well intersections.... I generally export my desired data and/or create an initial simulation deck from which I extract the bits I want (ie well intersections) and then do the rest of my simulation deck work using TextPad

Petrel RE (at least for me) is not well suited to the history matching workflow - it's personal preference. It is also especially not suited to the workflow (often encountered in industry) where you have a historical Eclipse deck which has been created and you are tasked with updating it.. many keywords are not supported natively and it has zero capability to import SCHEDULE data. I actually started out quite optimistic about how Petrel RE would make life easier and workflows better, but have now somewhat lower expectations. There are some things I think it does well and as such it remains as a useful tool for me, but it does not (normally) live at the center of my simulation workflow

----------

